# Radtermine in der Region  Fulda / Rhön



## JPS (29. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal einige Termine von Radveranstaltungen der Region *Fulda / Rhön* zusammengesucht.
Wer weitere Veranstaltungen kennt, möchte sie bitte hier eintragen.

Gruß JPS 



07.05.06 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - 3. Schottener VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON - MTB - Strecke
20.05.06 - Samstag - *Freiensteinau* - CTF "Im Blauen Eck / Seenplatte" - MTB - Strecke
21.05.06 - Sonntag - *Pfordt* - 4. Bärentour - MTB - Strecke
03.06.06 - Samstag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach- leider nur Straße
04.06.06 - Sonntag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach - leider nur Straße
11.06.06 - Sonntag - *Geroda* - Droohdeseldour Geroda - MTB - Strecke
18.06.06 - Sonntag - *Neuhof* - Radvierer Neuhof - MTB - Strecke
25.06.06 - Sonntag - *Petersberg* - Rhöncup Petersberg - MTB - Strecke 
09.07.06 - Sonntag - *Elters* - Radvierer Elters - MTB - Strecke 
16.07.06 - Sonntag - *Dipperz* - Rhöncup Dipperz - MTB - Strecke
16.07.06 - Sonntag - *Brendlorenzen* - Rhöner Kuppenritt - MTB - Strecke
27.08.06 - Sonntag - *Fulda* - Rhöncup Fulda - MTB - Strecke
10.09.06 - Sonntag - *Kothen* - Radvierer Kothen - MTB - Strecke
16.09.06 - Samstag - *Sparbrod bei Gersfeld* - Mountainbike-Biathlon - MTB - Strecke
24.09.06 - Sonntag - *Mackenzell* - Radvierer Mackenzell - MTB - Strecke
01.10.06 - Sonntag - *Weyhers* - Rhöncup Weyhers - leider nur Straße
03.12.06 - Sonntag - *Schlüchtern* - Nikolaus-CTF - MTB - Strecke


----------



## pitcane (1. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja mal ne richtig gute Idee und an Übersichtlichkeit für die Region Rhön kaum zu überbieten.

Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfmaschine (2. Mai 2006)

Seit wann haben Petersberg, Dipperz und Fulda eine MTB Strecke?
Ist mir neu. 

Gruss


----------



## vrenchen (2. Mai 2006)

Ihr habt das WICHTIGSTE vergessen!!!  

16.09. - Samstag : Mountainbike-Biathlon in Sparbrod bei Gersfeld!!!! Infos: www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de


----------



## JPS (3. Mai 2006)

@ pitcane - Danke für die Blumen.

@ Dampfmaschine - Petersberg schon 2 Jahre, Dipperz und Fulda seit letztem Jahr.

@ vrenchen - Asche auf mein Haupt - das habe ich wirklich vergessen.  



Die genauen Infos zur Bärentour in Pfordt (21.05.06 - Sonntag) sind jetzt auf der Homepage nachzulesen.

Gruß JPS


----------



## Dampfmaschine (3. Mai 2006)

Man lernt nie aus. 
Gut zu wissen.

gruss


----------



## JPS (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

fährt jemand am Wochenende in *Freiensteinau* (Samstag) und *Pfordt *(Sonntag) mit?

Ich werde ziemlich sicher beide fahren, obwohl das Wetter ja nicht so optimal werden soll.

Gruß JPS 




			
				Dampfmaschine schrieb:
			
		

> Man lernt nie aus.
> Gut zu wissen.
> 
> gruss


Die MTB - Strecken beim Rhön-Cup sind natürlich nicht so der Reißer, aber deutlich besser als die reinen Straßentouren.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (19. Mai 2006)

JPS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand am Wochenende in *Freiensteinau* (Samstag) und *Pfordt *(Sonntag) mit?
> 
> ...


----------



## JPS (19. Mai 2006)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:
			
		

> JPS schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, MTB. Viel Spass beim Super-Cup.

Gruß JPS


----------



## mostly_harmless (6. Juni 2006)

@JPS: Ich bin nächste Woche in Geroda dabei.
Hast du Lust, mit mir zusammen zu fahren?


----------



## JPS (6. Juni 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> @JPS: Ich bin nächste Woche in Geroda dabei.
> Hast du Lust, mit mir zusammen zu fahren?



Klar, da bin ich dabei.
Ich habe mich schon geärgert, dass ich nicht bei eurer Rhöntour am Pfingstmontag mitfahren konnte, aber durch einen dummen Sturz am Samstag sind mein linkes Handgelenk und Ellenbogen noch etwas angeschlagen. Das sollte aber bis Sonntag in Geroda wieder gehen.

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (12. Juni 2006)

@JPS: Bei dem ganzen Fußballheckmeck am Wochenende bin ich leider ganz durcheinandergekommen ( und dann noch so viele miese Spiele...)und habs nicht gebacken bekommen mich noch mal mit dir in Verbindung zu setzen, sorry
(Vielleicht probieren wir das noch mal am 18. in Neuhof ?).

Ich bin dann mit meinen Eltern nach Geroda, wo wir schon um 8.00 Uhr am Start waren.
Aber dein Tip war gut: Tolle Strecke mit vielen harten Stegungen, ein paar Trails und überwiegend befestigte langgezogene Abfahrten, sowas liebe ich 

Auch die Orga ist echt Klasse in Geroda: Gute Beschilderung und sogar Vegi-Essen im Ziel.
Für mich die schönste MTB - Veranstaltung ohne Wettbewerbscharakter bisher (da war doch noch der Kuppenritt?).


----------



## pitcane (13. Juni 2006)

Hi,

fährt von euch jemand in Neuhof mit? Mich würde die 69-km-Strecke reizen.


----------



## drumcode (13. Juni 2006)

@ jps --> war auch in Geroda, hab dich gerade an der Fahrradbeschreibung wieder erkannt ;-) sind sogar ne Weile beieinander gefahren ich war mit nem Kumpel da, beide im Ghost Trikot. 

Gruß drumcode


----------



## mostly_harmless (14. Juni 2006)

Ghost- Trikot?
Am Berg hat mich ein etwas jüngerer Kollege in einem eben solchen Trikot ziemlich geschockt, als er mich kurz vor der Kissinger Hütte in einem Höllentempo überholt hat ( ich selber im Tacconi-Trikot & dirtbagbehaftet).

@pitcane: Wo hast du denn das Höhenprofil her, das such ich schon lange 
Sieht interessant aus.
Wir könnten uns so ca. 9.00 Uhr in Neuhof treffen.


----------



## pitcane (14. Juni 2006)

@mostly

ja das höhenprofil ist etwas versteckt - ich hab's aber schließlich doch aufstöbern können.

9 uhr is ne gute zeit. vielleicht bring ich noch nen kumpel mit.


----------



## drumcode (14. Juni 2006)

@ mostly --> jung haut schon hin aber ich kanns nur gewesen sein wenn nach mir noch ein zweiter "geist" gefolgt ist  

Kissinger Hütte war ich so ca. gegen halb 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (14. Juni 2006)

drumcode schrieb:
			
		

> @ jps --> war auch in Geroda, hab dich gerade an der Fahrradbeschreibung wieder erkannt ;-) sind sogar ne Weile beieinander gefahren ich war mit nem Kumpel da, beide im Ghost Trikot.
> 
> Gruß drumcode



Ich kann mich, glaube ich, entsinnen. Wenn ich richtig denke, war das an einer etwas längeren Steigung. Allerdings seid ihr mir dann irgendwann davongefahren.



			
				mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> @JPS: Bei dem ganzen Fußballheckmeck am Wochenende bin ich leider ganz durcheinandergekommen ( und dann noch so viele miese Spiele...)und habs nicht gebacken bekommen mich noch mal mit dir in Verbindung zu setzen, sorry
> (Vielleicht probieren wir das noch mal am 18. in Neuhof ?).
> ...



Kein Problem, ich hatte in Gerode eh mit technischen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen (gerissene Felge ab Kilometer 30) 

In Neuhof will ich auch fahren, allerdings werde ich wahrscheinlich schon mit dem Rad hinfahren und weiß nicht ob ich um 9.00 schon da bin. Aber das könen wir ja noch absprechen. 

So, Schluß jetzt, unsere Jungs sind gleich dran.   

schalalalaaa schalalalalalaaa ... 

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (15. Juni 2006)

Aha, hier bin ich richtig für Neuhof. 
Um 9 würd ich schon schaffen.


----------



## pitcane (16. Juni 2006)

Schön...


...dann halten wir 9 mal fest. Die Feinabstimmung können wir ja ggfs. per SMS machen.


----------



## mostly_harmless (16. Juni 2006)

Scheint ja ne große Gruppe zu werden, sehr gut.

Da die Strecke ja direkt durch meine heimischen Lieblingswälder geht, hab ich die ganze Geschichte schon mal pflichtgemäß abgefahren. Im Unterschied zu Geroda werden diesmal die Singletrails nicht bergauf gefahren, nur nach dem Kontrollpunkt in Kerzell gibts dann "leider" kaum noch welche. 
Ansonsten gut zu fahren, immer schön auf und ab.

Wird mir eine Freude sein mit euch durch den Gieseler Forst zu fahren.


----------



## !MoD (16. Juni 2006)

@ mostley

ich werd zusammen mit jps hinfahren, hat er dich schon erreicht? er wollte noch was absprechen


----------



## !MoD (7. Juli 2006)

wer fährt alles mit in elters?


----------



## Hannes1983 (4. Dezember 2006)

Wann steht denn wieder was an?

Die nette Tour vergangenen Sonntag hat Laune gemacht... und vor allem Lust auf mehr!
Die nächsten Termin sind wohl wieder erst nächstes Jahr, oder?


----------



## JPS (8. Dezember 2006)

Hannes1983 schrieb:


> Wann steht denn wieder was an?
> 
> Die nette Tour vergangenen Sonntag hat Laune gemacht... und vor allem Lust auf mehr!
> Die nächsten Termin sind wohl wieder erst nächstes Jahr, oder?



Dieses Jahr gibt's wohl nichts mehr. Auch Neuhof scheint keine Silvester-CTF zu planen - auf der Homepage ist zumindest bisher nichts zu finden.
Also, warten bis ins neue Jahr.

Gruß JPS


----------



## vrenchen (9. Dezember 2006)

Die erste große Sache nächstes Jahr (Im Feb. glaube ich) wird wohl der "Draad Ni" - Cup (Hallen Bike Spezial) in Poppenhausen, Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Fährt von euch jem. mit?


----------



## race-jo (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab grad nach dem draad ni cup im inet gesucht, aber nur das hier gefunden:
http://www.drahteselklinik.de/index-Dateien/philosophy.htm

was ist das für eine veranstaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, finde Du hattest da eine gute Idee. Ich habe selbst erfahren, wie ungepflegt die Seiten des einen oder anderen Veranstalters von RSC und Radvierer sind. Da gibt es noch Termine von 2004. Du kannst ja mal mit meinen Terminen vergleichen.

www.detlefschuhmann.de

Grüße


----------



## Dampfmaschine (27. Dezember 2006)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Die erste große Sache nächstes Jahr (Im Feb. glaube ich) wird wohl der "Draad Ni" - Cup (Hallen Bike Spezial) in Poppenhausen, Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Fährt von euch jem. mit?



Termin ist vom 2-4 Maerz. Und ich bin wieder dabei.


----------



## seven-secrets (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich selbst fahre nicht mit, aber eine Bekannte von mir fährt im Frauenteam der Bike-Box mit.

Ansehen werde ich mir das auf alle Fälle mal und evtl. für 2008 mal ne Teilnahme planen.

Grüße


----------



## JPS (3. Januar 2007)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo, finde Du hattest da eine gute Idee. Ich habe selbst erfahren, wie ungepflegt die Seiten des einen oder anderen Veranstalters von RSC und Radvierer sind. Da gibt es noch Termine von 2004. Du kannst ja mal mit meinen Terminen vergleichen.



Hallo, 

die Termine für 2007 stelle ich rein, wenn meine Liste vollständig ist. Die meisten Veranstalter sind leider wirklich langsam, wenn es darum geht, die Termine bekannt zu geben. 
Wo hast Du denn die Termine vom Rhön-Special-Cup und MTB-Biathlon her, die habe ich noch nirgends gefunden? 




vrenchen schrieb:


> Die erste große Sache nächstes Jahr (Im Feb. glaube ich) wird wohl der "Draad Ni" - Cup (Hallen Bike Spezial) in Poppenhausen, Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Fährt von euch jem. mit?



Ich bin ja mehr fürs Draußen fahren, aber mal sehen. Wenn, dann kurzfristig.

Gruß JPS


----------



## seven-secrets (3. Januar 2007)

Einen Teil der Termine habe ich von meinem Radel-Freund Stephan (von Köller, genau, der Magier) und die anderen von Siggi Seng (Radsporthaus). Bei dem habe ich auch die Trikots für unser DRÖDER-Logistikteam bestellt.
Die gibt's in der Saison 2007 erstmalig zu sehen.

Grüße


----------

